# FR: ce qui est <adjectif>, c'est que + mode



## Skaterjnoo

Hello =)

I'm having some trouble deciding whether to use the subjunctive or not with this phrase...

'ce qui est important pour moi est que je _sois_ confortable'

Must I use 'suis' instead?


----------



## pointvirgule

No, _sois _is correct. 

Please note that a clause in the subjunctive can often be rephrased with an infinitive:
_Le plus important pour moi est d'être confortable._
See how it flows?


----------



## Maître Capello

Both moods are possible, but the meaning is different!

_Ce qui est important pour moi, c'est que je *sois* confortable_. → You want to be comfortable; it's a preference.
_Ce qui est important pour moi, c'est que je *suis* confortable_.  → You are comfortable; it's a fact.


----------



## pointvirgule

Me Capello is right: depending on what is meant, the sentence could be in the indicative mood.


----------



## SydneyNeps

And indeed, the correct use of the subjunctive in English (incredibly rare though it be) would provide you with:

- the important thing is that I be comfortable;
- the important thing is that I'm comfortable.


----------



## echidna

Bonjour tout le monde ! 

Est-ce qu'il faut que j'emploie le subjontif dans cette phrase que j'ai écrite sur le film "Le roi lion" ? Je constate un fait, et non pas une hypothèse. 

Et ce qui est pire, c'est que Simba  (ait ?) une complice dans le crime : la petite lionne, Nala.


----------



## pointvirgule

Simba a une complice, c'est un fait, donc indicatif : _c'est que Simba a une complice._


----------



## savin

Maître Capello said:


> Both moods are possible, but the meaning is different!
> 
> _Ce qui est important pour moi, c'est que je *sois* confortable_. → You want to be comfortable; it's a preference.
> _Ce qui est important pour moi, c'est que je *suis* confortable_.  → You are comfortable; it's a fact.



Si l'on se réfère à un événement qui s'est déroulé au passé et il est question d'un fait , qu'est-ce que l'on dira? 
Par exemple: Ce qui est important ,c'est  que tu sois venu hier soir   OU  ce  qui est important ,c'est que tu est venu hier soir ?
Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux modes sont possibles avec plus ou moins le même sens dans ce cas:

_Ce qui est important, c'est  que tu *sois/*__*es*__ venu hier soir._


----------



## TSR

J'ai toujours eu des doutes concernant la différence entre le mode indicatif et subjonctif. Tradtionnellement, on utilise le subjonctif pour des choses irréelles. Pourtant on le rencontre dans la traduction du perfect avec "ever": _c'est la meilleure chose qui me *soit* arrivé_. C'est du subjonctif, mais c'est bel et bien arrivé.

[…]

Selon cette théorie,
_Ce qui est important, c'est que je sois bien_ indiquerait plutot juste l'importance que je sois bien, en général.
_Ce qui est important, c'est que je suis bien_ indiquerait plutot que je suis bien au moment de l'énonciation de la phrase.

Le subjonctif rend ambigu l'aspect réel de la réalisation du verbe. Au présent, en tout cas. Dans un temps passé, je ne percevrais pas cette différence aussi clairement.


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Bonjour !

J'ai une autre question un petit peu liée à ce fil.

Voici ma phrase en anglais : 

What was also interesting for me was that the Education section was also empty even though you told me you had done two Bachelor's degrees. 

Voici mon essai : 

Ce qui était aussi intéressant pour moi c'est que la section Education soit aussi vide ...

Ce qui était aussi intéressant pour moi c'est que la section Education était aussi vide...

Quel mode faut-il employer dans ce cas ? Le subjonctif ou l'indicatif ? 

Merci beaucoup !
SLS


----------



## Polilotte

Ce que c'était .....c'était....


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Polilotte said:


> Ce que c'était .....c'était....



Bonjour Polilotte, merci beaucoup pour votre aide. La raison pour laquelle j'ai posé la question c'est que, pour moi, _ce qui est intéressant, c'est que_ est une reformulation de la tournure_ c'est intéressant que_ (ce qui exigerait l'emploi du subjonctif).


----------



## Polilotte

"C'est que" doesn't take the subjunctive when used in the affirmative, because it expresses facts which are considered certain. When negative or interrogatory, they require the subjunctive.
"c'est que la section Education était vide"


----------



## misadro

I would begin differently: _Tout aussi int_é_ressant pour moi c'etait que  ..._


----------



## Stéphane89

misadro said:


> I would begin differently: _Tout aussi int_é_ressant pour moi c'etait que  ..._



I don't think I would start a sentence like that.
An alternative could be: "Ce que j'ai aussi trouvé intéressant, c'est que..."
And I would also use the indicative in the second part of the sentence.


----------



## Maître Capello

Polilotte said:


> "C'est que" doesn't take the subjunctive when used in the affirmative, because it expresses facts which are considered certain.


 Be careful with such comments! The phrase _ce qui est _<adjectif>_, c'est que_ may indeed take either mode depending on both context and the nuance the speaker wants to convey.

_Ce qui est intéressant, c'est que tu puisses apprendre quelque chose._


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Maître Capello said:


> Be careful with such comments! The phrase _ce qui est _<adjectif>_, c'est que_ may indeed take either mode depending on both context and the nuance the speaker wants to convey.
> 
> _Ce qui est intéressant, c'est que tu puisses apprendre quelque chose._



Bonjour Maître Capello, merci beaucoup pour cet éclaircissement, c'est très utile. Cela dit, je dois avouer que j'ai encore du mal à bien saisir la nuance entre : 

_Ce qui est intéressant, c'est que tu puisses apprendre quelque chose et 
__Ce qui est intéressant, c'est que tu peux apprendre quelque chose._

Quel serait l'équivalent en anglais ?
What is interesting is that you _might be_ able to learn something? 
What is interesting is that you _can_ learn something? 

Merci d'avance.
SLS


----------



## Maître Capello

I'd rather say simply _may_ instead of _might be able to_:

_Ce qui est intéressant, c'est que tu *puisses* apprendre quelque chose._ ↔ What is interesting is that you *may* learn something.
_Ce qui est intéressant, c'est que tu *peux* apprendre quelque chose._ ↔ What is interesting is that you *can* learn something.

Anyway, it is just a nuance…


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Maître Capello said:


> I'd rather say simply _may_ instead of _might be able to_:
> 
> _Ce qui est intéressant, c'est que tu *puisses* apprendre quelque chose._ ↔ What is interesting is that you *may* learn something.
> _Ce qui est intéressant, c'est que tu *peux* apprendre quelque chose._ ↔ What is interesting is that you *can* learn something.
> 
> Anyway, it is just a nuance…



Ah ! OK, merci encore, ça m'aide beaucoup.


----------

